# Commercial Root Prune Equipment



## jimabbey (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been approached by a Christmas Tree Grower / Landscape Provider to build and design a machine to prune the roots of trees (evergreens ) up to six feet tall. Does anyone out there have such a machine? Is there a commericial varitey of such an animal. He would like us to convert a high arch tractor and has several ideas about how to design a knife to run about 12 to 16 inches below the ground. Any help or photos of working equipment would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Oct 2, 2008)

lhttp://www.tripplebrookfarm.com/tbf/man/tds/introTDS.shtml

has video of a device for hand digging small root balls.


----------

